# How many years can one get out of a high end SIDI mtb shoe?



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Obviously, all things wear out over time, and different people will wear out their gear at different rates, but will a Sidi mtb shoe last a serious rider/ racer at least a couple years?

I have been on Giro Gauges for the past couple years. The first pair I rode lasted just over 1 year. Toward the end of their life, the footbed (made of a cardboard-like material) started to push through the cleat area which gave me extreme on and off the bike discomfort.

The second pair of Gauges lasted me 5 months and failed the same way. Needless to say, I got my money back. 

Only problem, I have a narrow foot and only fit Giro, Sidi, and other narrower brands. 

So will a Sidi hold up to about 12 hours a week of usage for a couple years? Or am I throwing money out the window?

Thanks,
Sheepo


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been using Sidis for over a decade now...I'm on my fourth pair. That's over 2.5 years per pair. I average about 7 hrs/wk. With size 15 feet, my choices are limited, but Sidi is my go-to shoe. They consistently look abuse in the eye and laugh.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Betarad said:


> I've been using Sidis for over a decade now...I'm on my fourth pair. That's over 2.5 years per pair. I average about 7 hrs/wk. With size 15 feet, my choices are limited, but Sidi is my go-to shoe. They consistently look abuse in the eye and laugh.


Awesome. When they are finally worn out, what gives? My giros would always fall through at the sole.

Curious as to what is the limiting factor of Sidis.

Thanks!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I had a pair of dominator.. 1s I guess, before they had numbers, lasted me about 12 years, I finally stopped wearing them because all the foam padding had disintegrated. 
I haven't worn Sidis since because either my feet aren't the same shape as they used to be, or their newer shoes aren't (plus prices are getting out of hand), they do seem to be very well-made though.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm on my 10th-11th year with my Dominators. My only complaint is the buckles; they catch weeds and sometimes don't unlock.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

was also wondering whether i get SIDI or consider other makes. i decided on a GIRO CODE.. one thing that kept me from getting a SIDI was how its slippery on HAB's. 

try looking at GIRO CODE.. jenson has a good price on them too. .


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I had the Dominator 4 or 5's, lasted around 10 years. Finally the buckle quit working and none of the replacements I put on lasted, so I bought a pair of 3 strap Sidis and I've had them for over a year now. I find that unless I pull the straps way too hard my feet don't get as tired as they did with the buckles, I think my feet need a looser shoe to keep blood flowing.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Only my first pair was the type with the buckles, then I started doing off-road tris and needed to get in and out of them quicker, so my last three pairs have been the all-velcro strap models.

Honestly, none of my Sidis have ever suffered any type of catastrophic failure, the treads simply wear down so I replace 'em. They are admittedly a bit slippery on hard-surface HAB's. But again, with size 15 feet, they've always fit me well....especially with the newer mega sizing, so I don't mind shelling out the bucks for good equipment that I can rely on.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

About 40.000 km on Sidi Eagle 6 Carbon SRS. The inside padding is almost dead but i can get one more season out of them probably. In all this time i changed the soft rubber on the soles about 5 times (rubber is really soft, if you walk a lot you might need new soles every 3 months), i broke one caliper buckle and one strap. The only reason i will replace them is that i used the metal spikes (which are designed for muddy conditions) for walking on hard rocks so the carbon started to crack in one place, but it's still usable like this.

Big dilemma where to go next, i don't want carbon soles anymore so i don't have to bother with the changeable soles, but dominators don't have the heel retention thingy over the achilles tendon, which i like. And the Dominator Carbons don't come in the super sweet Camo ltd edition.

First world problems.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

About 12-14 years on my Sidi Dominator 2's. I've replaced the buckles & straps once. Still fit like a glove, and stiff. Only problems (other than the buckles) have been some wear-through by my big toe joint on one shoe and stripped a toe-spike hole.

I like that I can tighten or loosen the top strap while riding without stopping (just reach down and adjust, 1-2 seconds).

I bought some Sidi Bullets (3-velcro straps) on closeout 5 years ago as a replacement, but have yet to take them out of the box.

My wife has the gold-colored ladies model, and they are still going strong at 12 years.

Awesome shoes.

JMJ


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I've always just heard that they simply get too funky to keep wearing after many years...


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bapski said:


> was also wondering whether i get SIDI or consider other makes. i decided on a GIRO CODE.. one thing that kept me from getting a SIDI was how its slippery on HAB's.
> 
> try looking at GIRO CODE.. jenson has a good price on them too. .


My last giros lasted 5 months. I definitely want to try a different shoe this time.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for everybody's replies!

Sounds like my money wasnt wasted on a set of these bad boys.









Just pro-dealed a set of these guys at work today.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Thanks for everybody's replies!
> 
> Sounds like my money wasnt wasted on a set of these bad boys.
> 
> ...


mind sharing what deal you got? and where?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bapski said:


> mind sharing what deal you got? and where?


Lets just say the deals you get on gear working at a bike shop make up for the **** pay.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Lets just say the deals you get on gear working at a bike shop make up for the **** pay.


you lucky dog you... guess ill just see how my GIRO CODE does and just exchange/return it if im not happy with it. .


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

wookie said:


> I'm on my 10th-11th year with my Dominators. My only complaint is the buckles; they catch weeds and sometimes don't unlock.


This describes me exactly. On my 11th year with my Dominators, and the only issue I have had is weeds catching in the buckles, causing them to jam a bit. OP, I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Birdman said:


> About 12-14 years on my Sidi Dominator 2's. I've replaced the buckles & straps once. Still fit like a glove, and stiff. Only problems (other than the buckles) have been some wear-through by my big toe joint one one shoe and stripped a toe-spike hole.
> 
> I like that I can tighten or loosen the top strap while riding without stopping (just reach down and adjust, 1-2 seconds).
> 
> ...


You sir, are the clear winner. Sidi should give you a free pair of shoes....that you won't need for another 12 years. Nice testimony.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Update - I noticed that one shoe was loosening off while riding. Turns out the instep strap was cracked on that shoe. $13 and a few days later, I've got a new pair of soft instep straps.

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=18070

These shoes cannot be killed!

JMJ


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought sidi giau's (former low end model) in '08 and minus a few scrapes, they're holding up fine. Granted, I like to mix it up and ride flats occasionally, but still, I'm impressed with their quality. Fit is also excellent for me, something that I struggle with when buying casual shoes.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Year 13 with my Dominators...still going strong!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm well over 10 years on mine too. My road shoes are probably 15 years old.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

13 years on my Sidi Dominators. Tore the back of the shoe in a particularly nasty crash in a particularly nasty rock garden or they'd probably still be going strong.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Update - just replaced my 2000-era Sidi Dominator 2's with some slightly-used Dominator 7's off CL.

Perfect fit right out of the box. Need to get used to the new buckle design though.







Stiffness of the 2's was still great, but the treads were worn down a lot. 17 years is pretty damn good if you ask me. Replaced 2 sets of buckles, adjustment straps, instep pad, cleats about 3x.

JMJ


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

I had a pair last for 8 years and still were in decent shape but decided just to get a new set for racing. The thing that got me was how much stiffer the new ones were and how flexy the old pair had gotten without me noticing it along the way. They are still usable but it feels like a huge disadvantage using them anymore for racing compared to the new ones, have no idea when that starts taking place. A friend of mine replaces his every year just for that reason alone.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I LOVE my SIDI Drako. Going on 3 years, riding 9hrs/week. I had my local cobbler install a 2mm Vibram rubber pad on the slippery carbon center sole portion(great for resting unclipped) and mounted Horst Engineering 11mm titanium toe spikes, to keep the cheesy toe lugs alive much longer:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> I LOVE my SIDI Drako. Going on 3 years, riding 9hrs/week. I had my local cobbler install a 2mm Vibram rubber pad on the slippery carbon center sole portion(great for resting unclipped) and mounted Horst Engineering 11mm titanium toe spikes, to keep the cheesy toe lugs alive much longer:
> View attachment 1140211


well there ya go I been living like a caveman my whole riding life. rubber
vibram pad on the insole why was I killing myself for so long in the wet


----------

